# New article on SEO.



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

Those of you interested in Search Engine Optimization should check out this article, it just came out today. Some things in the article have been covered on the forums before but some haven't.

Webmonkey Q&A: Search Engine Optimization


----------



## honeyflip (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the link. Very interesting. Danny Sullivan's site looks particularly good. Tons of info on there.


----------



## Rickerwear (Dec 29, 2005)

I agree, searchenginewatch.com is an invaluabble resource for webmasters. I've learned enough from that site to get my site showing on page one for two different keywords on msn.com


----------



## kliphhanger (Sep 19, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for the info on this. I have been trying to learn about this.

Cliff


----------

